# Morning sickness back in third trimester?!



## apple84

Is it normal for nausea to come back in third trimester? My morning sickness went away at 11 weeks, but now at almost 30 weeks I'm having bouts of nausea several times a day. Could it be a baby smooshing my stomach? Could heartburn cause nausea. 

Ugh if third trimester wasn't tough enough :nope:


----------



## windbloom

Have experienced this myself... its nowhere near as bad as it was during the first 12 weeks, but if I go too long without eating, or dont keep on top of staying hydrated, the nausea creeps up quick. Cant lay down much either, as I always get heart burn or reflux / that lovely close to puking feeling.
Some days are worse than other, and Im convinced its randomness is caused by nothing other than the position the babies are in at the time.... little monkies!

:hugs: You arent alone!


----------



## auntcarrie

I was sick during the entire pregnancies, both times, but the 3rd tri seemed worse with the pregnancy congestion just sitting in my stomach in the mornings. It was gross. I also couldn't stand the smells of... well, just about anything. By the time you hit 34, 35 weeks it might get better again.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Ugh yes, I felt so so sick from about 33 weeks until I delivered at just gone 37 weeks. 

Don't have any advice really, that you won't already know but I do hope it goes away for you soon!


----------

